# Ibook G4 qui fait du bruit



## bilou2612 (4 Janvier 2006)

salut tout l'monde!

alors voila je vous expose mon problème, j'ai donc la chance de posséder un ibook G4, 1Ghz, 512mo, DD 30 giga.. tout est d'origine, hormis la barrette mémoire(a la base, il n'avait que 256mo) il a maintenant un peu plus d'un an (et donc n'est plus sous garantie...), et depuis quelque temps, le disque dur fait des bruits plutôt bizard, des genre de "tac" un peu comme si les têtes de lectures du disque coinçaient ou quelque chose du genre, malgré cela, il fonctionne parfaitement bien et est toujours aussi rapide qu'a l'origine, mais ses bruits m'inquietent un peu.. 

l'un d'entre vous a t'il déja eu ce genre de problème, mon disque dur va t'il me lâcher dans quelques temps? j'avoue que je suis perdu surtout qu'il fonctionne toujours parfaitement bien...

merci d'avance!


----------



## Anouck (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut !
Moi aussi, j'ai un ibook G4 acheté il y a un peu plus d'un an. Je n'ai jamais eu de bruits comme tu les décrits mais j'ai du changer la batterie car apple a procéder à un échanges de batteries commercialisé entre Oct 2004 et mai 2005. Donc je sais pas si c'est ton cas. Peut-etre que tes bruits n'ont rien à voir avec la batterie. Voila je sais pas si cela va t'etre utile mais bon je le dis quand même on sais jamais!!
Et si tu veux plus d'info sur ce programme : https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html?lang=fr


----------



## bilou2612 (4 Janvier 2006)

merci pour la réponse, je n'etais pas au courant de ces echanges de batteries, j'ai vérifié et mon ibook ne fait pas partie des séries déféctueuses.. donc j'pense pas que ce probleme vienne de la mais merci qd meme!


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2006)

Si tu fais une recherche sur ce forum, tu verras qu'un disque dur qui fait "tac" est le plus souvent synonyme de mort imminente de ce composant. Dans le doute, pour l'instant, procède à une sauvegarde de tes données... C'est certainement ce qu'il y a de plus sage à faire.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu m'inquiètes quand tu dis ça...

Bon la sauvegarde est quand même faite... n'empêche que je voudrais vous faire part de mon petit bout d'expérience :
J'ai un eMac 1,25 avec un Maxtor 80 (Brrrrr, j'aime pas les maxtor, ça claque toujours quand il faut surtout pas !)

Il fait des clac surtout lorsque je le fait gratter beaucoup. C'est le cas lors du démarrage (Compter 1 clac pour Mac OS X et un autre clac pour ouvrir la session). 

Mais après, c'est fini. Si je veut avoir un autre clac, il me faut démarrer Photoshop, Pages, et Dreamwaver en même temps pour que ça ce reproduise.

J'ai aussi remarqué que ça dépendais énormément de la température de la pièce : Plus il y fait froid, plus il claque. Plus j'oublie d'éteindre le chauffage, moins il en fait. 

Donc, on peut estimer que mon disque dur fait des clac entre 8° et 19° (En dessous de 8°, il se lance tout simplement pas....).

En supposent qu'il n'y ait que la température qui face faire ces cliquetis à mon disque dur, et pas que ce soit un problème d'âge ou de sur-utilisation, pensez vous que cela l'abîme ?

Je vais attendre cet été pour voir comment il se comporte. S'il continue à claquer même par 35° .... Je ferais jouer l'extension de garantie....

(Promis, s'il claque hors garantie, je le remplace par un Segate Baracuda... Pur de silence) :love:


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu un problème similaire (qui m'avait amené pour la première fois sur ce forum d'ailleurs). Un bruit récurent venait du disque dur. C'était en fait une tâche de fond (un processus liée à l'installation de drivers pour une imprimante HP) qui en était la cause. Il avait suffit que je lui règle son compte. Mais ton souci à l'air quelque peu différent de celui là.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement, c'est autre chose, puisque ça ce produit dès le démarrage, et donc avent que l'ordinateur s'aperçoivent seulement que j'ai une imprimante branchée.

Toute fois, j'ai une HP DeskJet 3420 (Très serviable, faut le reconnaître), et je n'installe aucun pilote fourni par HP : Je me sers uniquement de ceux livrés avec Mac OS X; qui me semblent être d'une intégrité foudroyante.


Merci quand même pour ton intervention !


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour être exact, il s'agit d'une imprimante que je n'avais pas réussi à faire fonctionner, elle n'était donc pas branchée.


----------



## gonzo33 (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut, je suis allé sur un nouveau site mac où ils parlent notemment des bruits des disques durs et d'autres soucis.... c'est là : 

http://bordeaux.macosassistance.com/urgence-mac.php

Amicalement,

gonzo


----------



## bebes (20 Mars 2006)

bonjour j'ai aussi des tac au niveau du dd 

est'il possible de booter sur un dd externe car je n'ai pas trop envie de demonter mon ibook G4 tan qu'il fonctionne

et parfois je fais des présentation keynote donc si la il tombe en rade ce serai bien d'avoir une image disque sur un dd externe et de travailler avec le dd externe ou vaut'il mieux démonter et changer le disque.

pour mieux expliquer dd interne en panne osx sur un dd externe est-ce que le ibook démarre ?

merci


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2006)

bebes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j'ai aussi des tac au niveau du dd
> 
> est'il possible de booter sur un dd externe car je n'ai pas trop envie de demonter mon ibook G4 tan qu'il fonctionne
> 
> ...


 
Oui, tu peux installer Mac OS sur un DD externe en FIREWIRE, et ça boote sans problème, il suffit, dans les "préférences" > "démarrage", de spécifier ce DD comme boot....ou à la rigueur garder alt appuyé lors du boot pour choisir quel DD doit se lancer.....

En ce qui concerne les "tacs", ai eu idem sur mon PB, puis lenteur, puis plantage >>>>> cha,gement de DD et tout ok ! 
voilàààà


----------



## bebes (29 Mars 2006)

bon ben la je me suis lancé   j'ai changé mon dd    mais un peu perdu avec carbon copy etc...

voici la version facile pour ceux que ça interesse

j'ai acheté un dd externe usb 80go memup toshiba (109) extirpé le dd et mis dans mon ibook G4 installé l'os avec les cds et la,très gentille mon book m'a demandé si je veut récuperer une config d'un autre mac:rateau: 

je me suis donc empressé de mettre le dd fraichement démonté de mon book dans le boitier externe et connecté en usb malgré que c'est du firewire qui est demandé 

j'ai tout ignoré et voilà que mon dd externe apparait et les fichiers je clique et hop tout se transfère sur mon nouveau disque par magie et voilà mon ibook pret une config identique comme avant le démontage,juste une maj et c'est bon 

voilà si ça peu aider


----------

